

Ask HN: Any experience with ClipGrab for downloading YouTube videos? - ereckers

Did a search for &quot;how+to+download+videos+from+youtube&quot; on Google, and Google&#x27;s own card comes up with instructions through ClipGrab and points here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;clipgrab.org&#x2F;faqs&#x2F;howto-download-youtube-video.<p>I searched HN for any mention of ClipGrab and found nothing. Since it&#x27;s software that needs to be downloaded and installed on my Mac, I wanted to see if anyone&#x27;s used it, or if there are better&#x2F;other alternatives.
======
ereckers
Here's the clickable link: [http://clipgrab.org/faqs/howto-download-youtube-
video](http://clipgrab.org/faqs/howto-download-youtube-video)

------
numberwhun
I haven't used that one, but I do use "Video DownloadHelper", which is a
firefox add-on. It works awesome, and have used it pretty much anywhere there
is a video I want to download.

